# Peep aperture size for field



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

1/16 peep fits my 1 3/8 scope, but still having to use glasses (my eyes turned 59 this spring too). If you can find a combo to shoot without the glasses, and carry a pair for setting site, then that is the way to go, imho. If you can shoot pins then your eyesite is not that bad.


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

I use a 3/32 with a 3X - 1 3/8" lens - no clearifier. (Age 68) Shooting from bright sun into shade is challenging though. And in full sunlight the peep could be smaller. So for target shoots I use a 1/16 most of the time and for field I go up one size because it is mostly in the woods. But for hunting and shooting pin sights I just take out the insert from my Specialty Super Peep.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> 1/16 peep fits my 1 3/8 scope, but still having to use glasses (my eyes turned 59 this spring too). If you can find a combo to shoot without the glasses, and carry a pair for setting site, then that is the way to go, imho. If you can shoot pins then your eyesite is not that bad.


What I'd like to do is talk to my eye doctor. If he could make me a pair of bifocals with the bottom part like I have know for reading (and setting sight) and make the upper part not to correct my distant vision (which is not too bad without glasses) but to make my eyes see just like they do without glasses, that would be ideal for me. I just don't want to have to put them and take them off all the time.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

jimrau said:


> I use a 3/32 with a 3X - 1 3/8" lens - no clearifier. (Age 68) Shooting from bright sun into shade is challenging though. And in full sunlight the peep could be smaller. So for target shoots I use a 1/16 most of the time and for field I go up one size because it is mostly in the woods. But for hunting and shooting pin sights I just take out the insert from my Specialty Super Peep.


jimrau, do you shoot with or without glasses?


----------



## jimrau (Dec 27, 2006)

kidnutso

Both - I use glasses (bifocals) for target and field which involves setting my sight frequently.
For 3D I go with or without my glasses without much difference in scores. (I use fixed pin sights)
For hunting I go without my glasses most of the time because of rain on the lenses at times (or I just plain forget them)

I find that with or without my glasses both the pin (or dot on the lens) AND the target are a bit blury. Correcting either one makes the other one worse. And on wet days when target shooting I often put in a scope with a single up pin (no lens to get wet) and that looks as clear as anything.
It seems to work best to let the sight picture blure out a little and just push the bow into the target without trying to find the exact center of the X and hold it there. The harder I try to hold on the exact center the worse my "hold" gets, so if I can't see it perfectly I don't worry about it as much.

I bet this didn't clearify a thing!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I've used a MICRO sized aperture, without any clarifiers or verifiers for years. I normally will use that same size aperture indoors as well, opting not to change it unless lighting conditions are terrible indoors.

I don't use any lenses in my peep sites, especially OUTDOORS, since it doesn't take much of anything to obscure your vision when shooting outdoors in the rain, wind, dust, pollen, or whatever.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

I know this "goes against the books" and everybody's eyes are different, but you might try the Verifier lens with the scope. I'm 63 and the old eyes are changing due to RK surgery 15 years ago. Prior to that I was near sighted. The RK worked for about 7 years and then my eyes started to change. Now I'm far sighted and use a +2.25 bifocal--it sucks getting old. Anyway, I started using a 4X lens in the HHA sight last year, but the pin was blurry. So, I threw in my #6 Verifier and it helped, but it was too strong and the target got somewhat blurry. I spent an entire afternoon at Lancaster trying the different Clarifiers and Verifiers and found that a #5 Verifier worked the best for me. Another thing that helped was wrapping electrical tape around the sight housing to tone down the fiber. It's was too bright and actually gave a starlight effect. I will also add that I have two bows; a 2010 Alien Z and a new Nemisis. The Z has a 1/4" housing with the 1/4" #5 Verifier and the Nemisis has a 1/8" peep with the 1/8" Verifier. I am finding no difficulties shooting either. The common use of circling the sight bousing with the peep just does not hold water for me. I do not torque my bow so it doesn't matter. The larger peep just allows a little more light thru. For all intent and purposes I have the same accuracy level with either bow.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks everyone for you comments. I think I need to get to the range and do a little experimenting.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

one that lines up with your scope housing at full draw


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree that that is nice, but you have to be able to see. :mg:

But that's why I was asking about the 1/16. I can see the circle on my lens and the target pretty clearly. And the orange reference circle on scope housing fills the 1/16 peep up perfectly. But I can tell the light is reduced somewhat. I'm just hoping it works ok in the field. If this rain would ever stop, I'd get out and try a field round to see how it works.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I know what you mean. I can see thru the scope really great. I just can't see around the housing of the scope and line it up inside the peep very well. (almost 62 ). I was shooting great inside 60y and like a shot gun from there out to 80, so I started with a drill bit and increased the hole in the peep by 1/64 until I could see the housing really well. Groups at 60 -80 tightened up really well and groups around 30 tightened up horizontally to almost a line, but an now having trouble with vertical. will have 2 dead in the X and one high or maybe two low touching each other......Go figure.

Put a circle in your scope and just use the rings to line up stuff and you don't need to see the dot or the X.......


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> I know what you mean. I can see thru the scope really great. I just can't see around the housing of the scope and line it up inside the peep very well. (almost 62 ). I was shooting great inside 60y and like a shot gun from there out to 80, so I started with a drill bit and increased the hole in the peep by 1/64 until I could see the housing really well. Groups at 60 -80 tightened up really well and groups around 30 tightened up horizontally to almost a line, but an now having trouble with vertical. will have 2 dead in the X and one high or maybe two low touching each other......Go figure.
> 
> Put a circle in your scope and just use the rings to line up stuff and you don't need to see the dot or the X.......


Sounds like we heading right down the same path. I am using an orange circle on my scope. Fairly small one though. And last night, I got tired of not being able to get the light and see the housing that well, so I drilled out my 1/16 aperture to 3/32. That works pretty well when I wear a pair of 1.00 diopter reading glasses. I can see the circle fine, but have a slight blur of the target. But I can manage that I think. And believe it or not, I tried a No. 6 (Blue) VERIFIER...yes a VERIFIER lens in 1/8 size. I can get practically the same sight picture (clear circle wit a slightly blurred target) with no glasses.


----------



## cigarpete (May 3, 2011)

My eyes turned 53 this year and i have been wearing glasses for years. having only been hunting and recently decided to get into competition archery. So i needed to find a way to shoot past 40 yards. I have been working with my eye doctor trying contacts. I know its not an answer for everyone but i can now set the pin at 60yds with out a lens or clairfier. I am still experimenting with different peeps, also i have noticed that with a smaller aperture i get a clearer picture.

Also my contacts are completely different then my normal glasses, in my left eye i have a "normal" lens that allows me to see fairly well in my right I wear a a lens that is a bi-focal. My Dr. had me bring in my bow and measured the length from my eye to the sight, so the pins are clear now we are working on the range. he gave me three to try (they get them free) the first set was off so i got three more today. 

He is having fun it's the first time he has ever set up an archer. 

Pete


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Just can't handle the contacts. Not for me. I'll take a slight blur on targets before I'd try contacts again.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

In 3D I wan't to se both but in field that target can be blurred.
Well I see both clearly when I have .5 clarifier with 4x lens.
I have aperture size 3/32 at use.
I have double step down ring in my Optum scope so I can align that with ease no matter what light condition is.
Sometimes I have 2 rings, mostly 1 at sight. But it never goes over/under those rings.

I might get rid of that clarifier for next season 'cause it I don't mind blur target in field but measuring with and without clarifier is different.
I learned that last summer when it was pouring and I really needed to take that clarifier off. 
Don't have that problem in 3D 'cause it's estimating not measuring.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

3/32 peep w/o clarifier & 6 power Tru-Spot lens & I am 76 & is working great for me. Seems to be a trial & error to see what works for YOU!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am 74 and use 1/16" peep with up to 7X lens and no clarifier. Indoors at Vegas I have to go up to a 3/64" lens to see due to being too dark. For hunting with pins, I use a 1/8" peep and probably could go bigger but the sight fits good in the peep.

I wear glasses when I shoot but have far vision and see better without the glasses. However I need the glasses to set my sight. I have tried reding glasses on my head but they keep falling off my pin head. I tried a hanging them on my chest with a strap but I shot them one day, so I just wear my glasses.


----------



## AussiePete (Feb 8, 2020)

3/32" peep and a Mybo Ten Zone 38mm scope with a 2x lens. I started with a smaller peep, and drilled it out, increasing in size until I got to the aperture size that was just right for me.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Peep is what ever YOUR eye is comfortable with, 77 & use 3/32 6X Tru-Spot 1/4" grind lens & 41MM scope. Same indoors & outdoors.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

Ive read all these... using reading glasses . On a few posts i think i read that some of you dont "eclipse" the front housing with the peep? One of the more expierenced shooters here told me he does that and just centers the pin in the peep , is that possible? It kinda makes sense that you would shoot as well that way but it goes against most indo ive read.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

If you can find a combo to shoot without the glasses, and carry a pair for setting site, then that is the way to go, imho.






Speed Test


----------



## WV Kyleboy (Nov 12, 2016)

I am 62. I just switched over to a Podium peep. I bought the kit with five apertures. The second smallest aperture works best for me outdoors. I believe it is 1/16. Before I switched I had to use a #4 verifier. Now I need none. I shoot BHFS. You should also check out the Brite Site peeps. Not as versatile but worked great for me when I was using it. Downside to Brite Site is if conditions change and you need a larger aperture you don't have the option to change. Probably best to use it Indoors only.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

What ever YOUR eye can see the BEST!


----------

